# And the Award Goes to...



## Noldor_returned (Jan 12, 2006)

My latest idea. Awards are handed out to Tolkien's characters related to LOTR UT Sil Hobbit. You guys vote for the winner, and voting goes for a week. Some examples of awards are:

Award for the Most Surprising Act
Best Decision Maker
Loyalty Award
This weeks award is "Award for the Most Surprising Act". The nominees are:

Frodo Baggins- choosing to take the Ring when he could have gone home
Samwise Gamgee- Taking the Ring and not checking to see if Frodo was alive
Bilbo Baggins- For taking the Arkenstone to Bard, thus betraying his dwarf friends
Turin Turambar- For deciding to go back to his place of birth with minimal backup
Isildur- For rushing up to defend his father, and fighting back against Sauron
Each member is allowed one vote. Any extra votes and that member loses the right to vote in the next three awards. Extra punishment may be applied by me. Voting closes on Saturday 21st, my time. Any questions PM me, and all votes must be either posted or PM'd to me by closing day. Thankyou.


----------



## Corvis (Jan 12, 2006)

Really cool idea for a thread! My vote goes for Frodo for taking the ring. I mean at this point Frodo had no reason or wanting to take it, and yet he did. Very surprising to me.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 12, 2006)

I vote for Samwise, though Frodo and Bilbo are close...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 12, 2006)

I have decided to extend the voting time to Saturday 28th, which is an extra week. So vote well!

P.S: I have also decided to only vote if there is a draw.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 12, 2006)

ill say frodo for taking the ring when he could have gone home but he wanted to save the shire so thats why he did it


----------



## Eriol (Jan 13, 2006)

Among the contestants I choose Bilbo, but I would give the top five nominations to Beren and Lúthien  .


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 15, 2006)

Poor Smeagol for saving the day in the end is obviously the most surprising thing. You people are crazy. Who expected that superly cool ending? Yes, I stopped reading after poor Smeagol died. Did anything else really happen after that?  Of the choices, I would go with the evil thief Bilbo Baggins. It was a surprising twist. I knew that the boring Frodo character would do that. He was just a vessel to move the story along to get to the good parts with poor Smeagol. Nothing about the evil sam character surprises me. He is pure evil and will do what natually comes to pure evil, as a matter of course. Anything that Turin elfbane does is not especially surprising, either. He's just one of those boring epic characters that are hardly ever very bright. Anyways, why would I be surprised by anything that the Isildur character does? I barely get to know this character at all, so I wouldn't know much about what he would normally do.


----------



## elrilgalia (Jan 15, 2006)

I would say Bilbo

Bilbo Baggins- For taking the Arkenstone to Bard, thus betraying his dwarf friends

for someone who was a homely hobbit at first, and unwittingly dragged into this adventure, which became very dangerous.. he never gave up trying to do what was right! Bilbo!


----------



## Snaga (Jan 16, 2006)

_Frodo Baggins- choosing to take the Ring when he could have gone home_

Does this mean at Rivendell? Its supremely unsurprising... Ringbearer's rarely give up the ring!

_Samwise Gamgee- Taking the Ring and not checking to see if Frodo was alive_

I thought Sam did check - perhaps not thoroughly - but he genuinely believed Frodo to be dead. Therefore his choice was not surprising at all.

_Bilbo Baggins- For taking the Arkenstone to Bard, thus betraying his dwarf friends_

That one was a surprise - albeit somewhat in character.

_Turin Turambar- For deciding to go back to his place of birth with minimal backup_

That seems very much in character. Turin was never noted for his cautious behaviour! Little surprise here I feel.

_Isildur- For rushing up to defend his father, and fighting back against Sauron_

When does this even happen? Sauron was vanquished, when Isildur took the Ring. Apart from this, Isildur was merely at the scene of the battle - and this can hardly be counted a surprise.

.... Therefore Bilbo must win, as the only genuinely surprising act!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 19, 2006)

Well it's the last day, and in about 24 hours or so, the winner will be announced. So get voting!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 20, 2006)

Less than 18 hours to go...Last chance for the first Award...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 20, 2006)

Well time's up, as I don't see myself getting back here today. So, for the winner of the first award, we have a convincing victory by...


...Bilbo Baggins!

Bilbo Baggins has won the 'Award for the Most Surprising Act'

Next Award is: Biggest Act of Betrayal
Nominees are:

Saruman- Betraying the free peoples of Middle-Earth and mainly Gandalf

Grima Wormtongue- Betraying the Rohirrim to near death

Gollum- Betraying Bilbo and lying to him; betraying Frodo by breaking his promise

Sauron- 'Befriending' elves in order to get Rings

Isildur- Not destroying the Ring when the Last Alliance had set out to bring the downfall of Sauron

Start voting! Voting closes in 2 weeks (Saturday 4th February). Same rules apply!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 20, 2006)

Hm. Biggest? I would achingly easily wish to vote for Sauron, since what he did sounded like a very fun as well as deliciously evil act. It did turn out to be a pretty large betrayal. The stuff that the Saruman dude did was pretty big and evil, too, but Sauron easily beats him. Anyways, Grima betraying the Rohirrim to near death? Nowhere nearly as big as the other two that I have mentioned so far. Poor Smeagol, although one of the coolest characters of all time, had the smallest betrayal of all of these people. *sniff* I wouldn't even think of what that boring Isildur dude did as a betrayal. If I did count that, what Annatar, Lord Of Gifts  did was the best.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 20, 2006)

Well I'm saying saroman for betraying all the free peoples of ME while the others (except Souron and Wormtongue) only betrayed one or two peple


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 24, 2006)

Why is no-one voting? Please vote. It doesn't really work when only 2 people do.


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 25, 2006)

Well you could make it a tie but no, it doesn't really work with just two people.
Sooooooo.............
*OTHER PEOPLE POST

*P.S.There you are NR that might help espeally since its in green.


----------



## Niirewen (Jan 25, 2006)

Ok, I'll vote. Hmm, I'm going to say Saruman.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 26, 2006)

At this rate I won't need to vote.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 2, 2006)

Just one more day, and with this many votes it could take forever to count them.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 3, 2006)

I'll Sauron, but Saruman is a close second.

Hey, Nolder. What about some of the betrayals in the Silmarillion? I can think of a few I would rank above Sauron's.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 4, 2006)

I would have, but none came to mind.

And now, I have been put in a difficult position. I must vote. With both Sauron and Saruman on 2 votes each, the final decision is mine.
I will have to go...
...Sauron!

So there we go, Sauron wins the Award for the Biggest Betrayal!

New Award tomorrow!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry, but I lied. There won't be an award this week, as I have a lot to do. But, with any luck, there will be a new one soon.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

I have made the new award. The Award for Most Useful Race. You can decide what each word means for yourself, and same rules apply. Voting closes on 25th February 2006.
And the nominees are:

Elves
Valar
Hobbits
Men
Maiar


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 11, 2006)

Well I'm going to say hobbits because if there where none then the ring would never have been distroyed


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you mean to write the most group of beings, or did you think that the Valar and Maiar things are separate races? Both of those are Ainur things. oh well. Anyways, I could ask what you mean by useful. If you meant ---> Which group had the most capacity for usefulness in any way, I would go with the Ainur or the Valar. But if you meant something more like ---> Which group was the most useful to the other groups, I would probably still go with the Ainur or Valar types, just because they pretty much provided everyone else with everything. Maybe not to be nice to them, but they still provided stuff. I thought about going with the boring as well as sickeningly popular elves for providing the Ainur types with much self-satisfaction, but I think that providing air and earth and water and other such useful elemental basics is a bit more useful.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 17, 2006)

So is that Valar? Ah well, it is now.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I was just sorting out all my emails and I saw this one and thought lets try to get it back alive again. Well we need a new lot of people but I can't be bothered right now and I'm not sure how long NR will be until he gets back on so I'll ask him if I can do the next one.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 4, 2007)

I think I'll be a dissenting voice. I'd choose Men as the most useful race. In many ways the Valar are the most useful, and by that token the Elves as well. But...the Valar and the Elves are also of personality types that make them likely to hide away at times, or just sit back and watch. Men are the polar opposite of that, they're _all_ about advancing everything headlong no matter what the cost. And that is usually more "useful", though not always precisely good.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 5, 2007)

The winner is Valar. It was a tie, so I decided.

Majimaune, go for it.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 6, 2007)

Can't think of one now cause I'm brain dead and in pain. Maybe tomorrow but I cant promise anything. I actually have some homework for once. Year 10 what a cruel year...


----------

